

Your Co-founder is Much More than Just a Business Partner - rishtal
http://www.rishtal.com/post/29474760589/your-co-founder-is-much-more-than-a-business-partner

======
rdegges
I've got lots of friends in tech startups (all programmers), and one thing I
hear over and over again is how much they hate their cofounders.

A lot of the time, information like that isn't really made public through
blogs and such, so reading articles like this which enumerate the ways in
which your cofounder and yourself should get along are nice, as they help
prevent issues in the future.

My current cofounder is great. We talk often, debate about various technical
and non-technical topics, and keep each other interested in our projects and
success.

I think more than anything, having a cofounder who can keep you interested in
your work and daily struggles is the best kind, as motivation is one of the
hardest resources to come by.

~~~
rishtal
Well said! Thanks for reading and glad you could relate to the post.

------
zio99
"Get comfortable with being uncomfortable" was the best advice I've heard.
Precisely why we should team up with co-founders that push our boundaries and
bring out the best in us.

~~~
rishtal
Yeah, that is sound advice. It is easier said than done but the first step is
to realize that and then face it. Thanks for reading! I appreciate it.

